# 02 sensor help! 2004 nissan altima 2.5



## brandibaby23 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok, I had my check engine light come on after coming on an going off. I put it on the tester at auto zone and it said sensor one bank one. So my next step was to look for the sensor to replace it. Question is why is it so hard to find this particular part? I have found them but not as easily as any other o2 sensor and they are SO much more pricey to buy!? Why is this? And am I correct in assuming I couldn't use an upstream o2 sensor from say an 05 altima? Why do these o2 sensors seem so rare? And what makes them so much more expensive? Was just curious why these were so much harder to find and why the price is so much more for this year of car? Thanks guys?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

2005 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5L L4 Oxygen (O2) Sensor | RockAuto


Get the NTK ones as they will be direct fit and replacement for your existing ones. Frankly any auto parts store should be able to get them for you. For sure they are not the cheapest but they are good for 100,000 miles. Replacing them before they go bad will prolong the life of your catalytic converter(s) and help you avoid more expensive repairs.

I linked to 05 ones but they are the same part for your 04. Its easy to look up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The front sensors are so expensive because they are not simple oxygen sensors, they are air/fuel ratio sensors, which look similar but don't operate the same way and provide the ECM with more information than a "regular" oxygen sensor.


----------

